# Pirates of the Caribbean 5: Kira Knightley im japanischen Trailer zu sehen



## Kira345 (19. April 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Pirates of the Caribbean 5: Kira Knightley im japanischen Trailer zu sehen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Pirates of the Caribbean 5: Kira Knightley im japanischen Trailer zu sehen*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. April 2017)

Ich könnte schwören dass die junge Frau Keira heisst. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Batze (19. April 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich könnte schwören dass die junge Frau Keira heisst.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Keira Christina Knightley


----------



## stevem (19. April 2017)

*kotz* bitte nicht wieder diese hässliche Hackfresse Keira Knightley, war so froh das die im 4ten Teil nicht mitgespielt hat.


----------



## LOX-TT (19. April 2017)

stevem schrieb:


> *kotz* bitte nicht wieder diese hässliche Hackfresse Keira Knightley, war so froh das die im 4ten Teil nicht mitgespielt hat.



kannst du auch was anderes als meckern? Immer wenn ich von dir was lese, ist es irgendein gemotze oder gemeckere über dieses und jenes.


----------



## stevem (19. April 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> kannst du auch was anderes als meckern? Immer wenn ich von dir was lese, ist es irgendein gemotze oder gemeckere über dieses und jenes.



Wenn dich meine Kommentare stören dann brauchst du sie ja nicht lesen, ich schreibe und äußere was ich mir denke und lasse mir bestimmt nicht von irgend Jemanden den Mund verbieten .!. -.- .!.


----------



## LOX-TT (19. April 2017)

kein Grund pampig zu werden, zumal ich dir nicht den Mund verbiete, zumindest was die bisherigen Texte betrifft. Und ich lese halt Kommentare in Threads und wenn du da was geschrieben hast les ich das natürlich ebenfalls. Aber ich fang jetzt nicht an zu diskutieren, war nur ne Feststellung, schönen Tag noch.


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. April 2017)

Wo ist die Frau denn bitte hässlich?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. April 2017)

stevem schrieb:


> .!. -.- .!.


Wäre das nicht einen temporären Verweis wert? Diese Geste geht weit über einfaches "pampig sein" hinaus.


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Batze (19. April 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Wo ist die Frau denn bitte hässlich?


Frage ich mich auch, also ich finde sie toll.


----------

